# The Surefire T1A mod request



## abarth_1200 (Apr 4, 2015)

Hello, having recently purchased at last a Surefire T1A Titan I am looking for somebody to swap out the LED for something special, XPL or nichia high cri? Whichever is a better fit.

I know Dafabricata used to mod these very successfully, also Milky I believe but I'm not sure if they want to take on such an old model to mod. 

Anyone point me to a potential Titan modder.

I'm also looking to have somebody remove the key ring loop on the tailcap so I can tail stand it.


----------



## nbp (Apr 4, 2015)

I think ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond did some T1A mods if I recall correctly.


----------



## abarth_1200 (Apr 6, 2015)

Thanks nbp, I did ask but he declined.

Still looking, anyone else to try asking


----------



## kiely23+ (Apr 6, 2015)

ask CPF member *LASER*


----------



## abarth_1200 (Apr 6, 2015)

Great idea, I have done just that and then seen your post, he says he can and that he was the first to mod one! 

Thanks for the heads up


----------

